# Thank you DWR and USFWS



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My thanks to these two groups and MANY volunteers for the bird banding projects. I shot my lowest bird count ever this year ( 39 ducks, 6 geese) but collected 4 bands off of these 45 birds. 3 of them were banded Canadas and 1 banded Gadwall.
Good luck to everyone starting 10-4-08.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

congrats on the bands, I shot my highest number of birds ever and didn't get one band. I even shot a goose with a neck collar and it had lost its leg band. Just didnt have the luck this year. Come out this year and do some banding with us. Its always a good time


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

I would like to thank the USFWS but they are making me pull my hair out. Still waiting for my last band info to arrive and it is taking longer then it ever has. Anybody else have to wait for over a month to get their info back?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Buddy of mine still hasent got his back and its been over 2 months, I got my duck back in 3 weeks


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

This was a good day...


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

This was one of those hunts that was like 2 hours to set up but and an hour to kill....


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

Any bands in that pile?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

no bands but that was a fun hunt
Smoke im glad your getting some of those pics up, some of these guys didn't believe me when I said we shoot limits.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Google "Bird Bands" go to the web site that says, "report bird bands in North America". Follow directions on said web site and you will have your band info in a few seconds.

What's up Neckcollar, I thought you were a pro? And another thing, NOBODY CARES THAT YOU SHOOT LIMITS, WE ALL SHOOT LIMITS, we just don't come on this web site everyday reminding everybody of it.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Smoke and Neck, who is that ugly guy in the middle! Just kiddin, please tell him Shane said hello.


----------



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

Jonesy,

That looks like a good look'n 2006 Dodge!!

Dustin said your coming down for the superbowl party?

See ya there.

Jason


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I will be there Saturday night... Sunday we all are going for the Giants RIGHT?????


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Google "Bird Bands" go to the web site that says, "report bird bands in North America". Follow directions on said web site and you will have your band info in a few seconds.
> 
> What's up Neckcollar, I thought you were a pro? And another thing, NOBODY CARES THAT YOU SHOOT LIMITS, WE ALL SHOOT LIMITS, we just don't come on this web site everyday reminding everybody of it.


Not much blackdog, Not a pro yet but working on it. 3 more years and I can think like a goose. I could care less what you think blackdog I Havent seen any of your goose pics, or do you have any?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

shane who


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got 25 years worth of goose pics. I just don't need to stoke my ego and brag on the internet like you do. This internet BS is the worst thing to happen to hunting since 4-wheelers, so no pics from me. As far as you and everyone else on the internet knows, I don't shoot anything, I get skunked all the time, even when I go to Canada I get skunked. As a matter of fact I don't even hunt.

BTW, I grew up in Idaho and waterfowl hunting up there sucks. The birds fly right over Idaho straight to Utah, where the hunting is awesome and everyone shoots limits. 

Here's a little advice for you guys, if you want to continue to have good hunting, THEN KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT ESPECIALLY ON THE INTERNET AND ESPECIALLY ABOUT IDAHO!!!!


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Dont get too worked up, now that I know who you are, I know how many birds you get. And its very respectable. Enjoy those sharpies


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey is that Josh in the picture? Mr. AWOL from Bailey Lake???? Swenson was in tears this year dude from your abscence.......


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Here's a little advice for you guys, if you want to continue to have good hunting, THEN KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT ESPECIALLY ON THE INTERNET AND ESPECIALLY ABOUT IDAHO!!!!


Yeap, You might get a taste of what Arkansas hunters have been getting for years, people leasing or buying every available property to hunt, push locals out of areas they hunted for years, bulling adjacent landowners, disrespecting the local people and to top it off then they flood the public lands and further push the locals around.

My family used to run a guide service, then we quit. When I retire I'm going to start it up again on a limited basis to pay the property taxes, but I'll still keep a larger portion of our property un-leased for us and our "local" friends to hunt. I'll tell you one thing at the rate that "some" out of state hunters are alienating the locals, many would like the out of state hunters to go home and never come back. You need not think about going down there and knocking on doors to get permission to hunt, because you will not get any permission to hunt unless you're a local. Even that's hard if duck or deer season is going on, after they close getting permission is easy for geese if you're local.

I would imagine Idaho, and most of the rest of the states, and Canadian provinces are not far behind either, they will all either jump on the money train or just get feed up with people abusing their generosity.

The price to play is going to continue to rise!


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a little advice for you guys, if you want to continue to have good hunting, THEN KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT ESPECIALLY ON THE INTERNET AND ESPECIALLY ABOUT IDAHO!!!!
> ...


I have hunted Idaho and didnt think it was all that great. But I agree with mojo, the price will continue to rise, and rise, and rise!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Dont get too worked up, now that I know who you are, I know how many birds you get. And its very respectable. Enjoy those sharpies


You don't know who I am. You have no clue. There's only 3 people who I'll hunt with and I doubt you know any of them.

What's that PM you sent me suppose to mean?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

doesnt matter now, your not who we figured you were. Sorry for the pm


----------

